# The boys playing today Pic overload



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is so you can see how thick Caliber is








This is for size comparison








It was nice enough they played outside a little








Do you think he can fly?








You can really see his one spot in his cape in this picture. It is right in front of his shoulder.








He is a really nice kid structurally and has good bone and muscle








Look at that butt








Both boys playing in the hay








You can Really see Nubian's leg spots in this picture. He also has cream spots on his back.


----------



## MAW (Oct 13, 2011)

So cute!! Looks like they have the run of the place. Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Looking good.... :thumb:


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

I am thinking those are two lucky boys. They are adorable, and look to be loving life.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...very cute! Love the little dots on that nubian.


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

cute boys :shades:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, they sure have been a blast to take care of. They are growing so fast which is good but they are at my favorite stage and size that I wish they would stay this way for a little while.


----------



## sblueram6 (Nov 19, 2009)

love long ears


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Very cute! I love that little Nubian!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute..... :thumb:


----------



## JackMilliken (Jul 29, 2011)

Cute! :thumb: I love Caliber!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

They are so cute and very nice looking! Caliber is a chunk!!!! Love the thickness of him-looks super even at this young age! 

Have fun w/them and take lots of pictures--they are grown before you know it. LOL!! I remember when Mojo was such a sweet baby--I still love the stage he is at now, but for course for different reasons. He is such a bossy boy to everyone in his pen. But of course I could not stand it any other way :wink:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

They are SO cute  I can't wait for my girls to kid

Caliber is cute! I love the colors of Nubian too! Floppy ears are soo crazy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww they are way too cute! Caliber is going to be one handsome dude, the ladies are going to be DROOLING in the fall!
Nubian is a beautiful boy, I love his color! They look like they are having a blast exploring!

Ithma's twins will be 3 months old next week! I can't even believe it! We're on day #2 of weaning! So far it's been great! I keep Ithma in a pen with Big Bang during the day, if I put the boys in there they'd go crazy screaming/crying and would stress Big Bang out. Ithma is generally very quiet. 
At night they are in a stall next to Big Bang and seem adjusted to their new routine especially since they don't have to deal with the herd queen <meannie haha> at night and have all the hay they want 
They are still VERY playful, they are ALWAYS fussing at each other, I love it! It's so hard... we anticipate them SOOO MUCH, then they are born, and grow up way too fast! So at least it's fun that they are still so silly and playful and not all about eating!

Nothing like watching out the window - the white boy chasing the red boy trying to mount him and both falling down, red boy getting up faster than the white boy and trying to mount him while the white boy runs in a circle to try to keep his brother from succeeding LOL


----------

